# Ruger LCR



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Just got my CCW license in KY. Needed a lighter self defense revolver because my old school J-frame was pulling my pants down at 21oz. Went to local gun shop to try a S&W 642. After looking at lots of CC revolvers and autos, the dealer said let me show you a gun that is sold but I think you should check out before you make up your mind. He knows that I am not a Ruger fan. I had read about the LCR and had a friend that had just bought one but I hadn't seen it yet. All that I had read and heard was positive but I swore I'd never buy another Ruger. After giving it a good going over I hated to admit it, but it was very impressive in every way. Lighter and smoother than my beloved S&Ws. It will be mine very soon! What do you folks think of it? Check one out and let us know what you think.


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi. 
Order a belt made for handling the weight of a pistol first, then go from there... With the correct belt and holster (Note:it may take a while, or many holsters!!!) The pistol will disappear, also if you decide to wear it inside your pants just order the belt and pants one size larger...

Good luck and stay safe!


----------



## gd9704 (Apr 17, 2010)

I have a 642 and like it very much. I'd certainly give the LCR a good look if I were in the market today.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I second what Boxingref_rick has said. No matter what gun you decide to carry, you need the proper equipment to carry it. A good belt, 2 wide is a must, followed by a good holster. As stated above it might take a little trial and error to find the one that fits you best. You will need to spend some cash to get a decent holster. An el-cheapo will only cause problems and I wouldnt waste the money on one.

One question though Why a KY CCW? Looking at your profile does not indicate where you live, one would ASSuME you live in KY.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

BigV said:


> I second what Boxingref_rick has said. No matter what gun you decide to carry, you need the proper equipment to carry it. A good belt, 2 wide is a must, followed by a good holster. As stated above it might take a little trial and error to find the one that fits you best. You will need to spend some cash to get a decent holster. An el-cheapo will only cause problems and I wouldnt waste the money on one.
> 
> One question though Why a KY CCW? Looking at your profile does not indicate where you live, one would ASSuME you live in KY.


I do live in KY. The J-frame has worked in most situations for 25 years, but I fast walk for exercise and have been spat on, had stuff thrown at me, and been harrassed by dogs. The fast walk puts a lot of bounce in my step and I don't have any backside. I'm wearing shorts and a t-shirt and don't want to show that I am packing because ignorant liberals will no doubt call the law on me. Just don't want the hassel. Because of some big dogs I need to defend myself if they won't back down. You never know what might happen while walking down this backroad. Can't really afford to experiment with many holsters but if I could find a winner I would buy it. The main problem is the shorts ,t-shirt and total lack of behind. The LCR is light enough to put in my pocket and not pull them draws down. This little gun is slicker than snot on a doorknob! Mostly I worry about crackheads, methaddicts,illegal immigrants and other forms of scumbagary!


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Take a close look at crossbreed holsters. I have used one to carry a full sized stainless S&W 4506. Close to 40oz loaded. With a good belt it works well in the winter. I have since went to the M&P 45c for shorter grip length. I can wear this with shorts and a baggy T shirt. They run 40-60 bucks and they should be able to get it to you within 2 weeks. The horsehide will handle the persperation better than the cowhide. I'd carry pepper spray for the dogs. Most of them dont need shootin' just a good dose of respect.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

PITCHNIT said:


> Take a close look at crossbreed holsters. I have used one to carry a full sized stainless S&W 4506. Close to 40oz loaded. With a good belt it works well in the winter. I have since went to the M&P 45c for shorter grip length. I can wear this with shorts and a baggy T shirt. They run 40-60 bucks and they should be able to get it to you within 2 weeks. The horsehide will handle the persperation better than the cowhide. I'd carry pepper spray for the dogs. Most of them dont need shootin' just a good dose of respect.


Good idea on the spray for dogs, I love dogs and really don't want to shoot one. I used a cheap Uncle Mikes today for the 1st time with my J-Frame on my belt, waste of money. Felt like a bowling ball on my hip. Been reading some bad reports on the Ruger LCR. Need an airweight revolver of some kind. Thinking about the S&Ws again. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

both my and my brothers wives have lcr's for their carry piece. i am seriously thinking of getting one myself for summer carry. fantastic little gun all around. just not one to spend alot of range time with if loading full house .357's as it tends to get bitey after a few cylinders. 

highly recommend it to anyone, no weight, nice trigger and accuracy is very good for what it is.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

The lcr just came out in 357 cal


----------

